# Medical Restriction



## Jug (29 May 2003)

Hi All,

Got a quick question for ya‘ll.

I have a medical restriction on me right now because of medication that I was taking at the time of my last application...which was last year (got the offer phone call and everything...but no dice do to the meds).

I‘m off that medication and have a clean bill of health from my doctor and would like to set my sights for Jan ‘04 BOTP/IAP for the CELE program.

Now...have any of you had any problems in getting medical restrictions lifted when you have the proper requested documentation from your family doctor?

I have a nagging feeling that they will ask for this letter from my family doctor regarding my health status and in the end ignore it regardless of how factual it is.

Any comments?


----------



## Ralph (30 May 2003)

Hey Jug - good to see you back.
Maybe call your CFRC and get the number of the medical guys who did your physical and ask them? They wouldn‘t be able to tell you what the doctors at Borden would say, but they would have some idea of how easily medical restrictions are lifted. Remember, you‘re just a number to the guys at Borden, and if they have a letter from your doctor saying everything‘s cool now, it could just be a rubber stamp. They‘re always going to need engineers, and you already know you got in, except for the medical. Don‘t give up now.
Actually, I have a buddy in the reserve who had to take a leave of absence to go through chemo after his cancer came back - he got cleared, and is now in that all-reserve roto in Bosnia. And you‘d better believe "cancer" is a medical restriction! 
Cheers,
Ralph.


----------



## Jug (30 May 2003)

Hey Ralph,

Good to hear from you too...see you‘re still in limbo like myself   

I‘ve already called the Medical Review officer personally on this matter. He told me that it is only a matter of getting a letter from my doctor saying I‘m good to go. I have no reason not believe him....but I have this trust issue right now <snicker> <snicker>    

I‘ve been out of work for a year now and I‘m starting to go quite bonkers right now....


----------



## Jug (30 May 2003)

...oh, and another thing. Give you alittle background.

After my first PFO (Please F*&$ Off) letter, I sent a letter of my own to Borden asking them why they slapped a medical restriction on me when I then (then meaning Dec of 02)had medical support from my doctor (which they asked for btw). They then recalled my medical file from Ottawa to re-review based on new info that I sent them in my letter at the time.

That was Dec 02. I went to recruiting last month to start the re-application process. Appearently, to my suprise, my medical file is still open and still at Borden. Its now June of 03...still sitting on my medical file after 6 months?!

So, the medical dude at Borden says, "Yup...its still here and we‘ll be sending you instructions on what we need to lift the restriction".

So...I‘m looking to get this all straightened out for the Jan 04 BOTP.

...jeese, just kill me already


----------

